# comment formater un Powerbook G4



## edouardpowerbook (12 Juillet 2006)

salut a tous. je dois rendre un powerbook a mon entreprise. comment je dois m'y prendre pour tout effacer et le rendre comme neuf, vide quoi? merci a tous 

edouard


----------



## rubren (12 Juillet 2006)

salut,

Sauvegarde de tes donn&#233;es perso sur un DD externe (si tu en as).

D&#233;marrage sur le DVD d'install, un coup d'utilitaire disque avec si tu veux l'option de s&#233;curit&#233; et le choix du niveau d'effacement des donn&#233;es (mise &#224; z&#233;ro des donn&#233;es) &#231;a suffira je pense  , pour les psychos de la s&#233;curit&#233; il y a l'effacement en 7 passes, voire 35 passes :love: .

Puis une r&#233;install du syst&#232;me neuf de base.


----------



## edouardpowerbook (12 Juillet 2006)

merci pour le tuyau


----------



## lepetitpiero (12 Juillet 2006)

Salut,

Pour conna&#238;tre toute les d&#233;marches &#224; suivre: http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_installer.html#INSTALLER

(tu y trouvera comment sauvegarder et r&#233;installer ton syst&#232;me)

@+


----------



## majester la pince (12 Juillet 2006)

salut 
c'est pour ox tiger es que cela est aussi valabe pour panther ?


----------



## rubren (12 Juillet 2006)

> c'est pour ox tiger es que cela est aussi valabe pour panther ?



Yes...:rateau:


----------

